# Scared of outside of cage



## kelsgrv (Mar 7, 2017)

So Lemon is doing really good with interacting with me as long as he is inside his cage. He will step up, play with me, and preen my hand but only when he is in his cage. When i open the cage and let him fly out on his own, he gets scared and doesn't really know what to do with himself. He will just land on something and sit there. if i try to approach him, he no longer wants to step up onto my finger. it seems that he loses his trust with me when he's not in his cage. i've never forced him to come out of his cage, but even when he comes out on his own he's always very timid and nervous. how can i show him that being outside of the cage can be fun and not scary?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Lemon feels safe in his cage and isn't yet certain when he's out. Have you considered a play gym? This would give him a safe place to sit and play and something familiar that he can start to feel safe on when he's out of his cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Therm.
Setting up a little play area near his cage with a couple of favorite toys and a treat is a good way to start. You can sit near the play area and play with the toys yourself to encourage him to explore it.

Take a look at these threads:

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

Good luck! :wave:*


----------



## JoTaMi (Jan 25, 2017)

Completely agree with Therm and Faery. I have similar situation with Max. Sometimes I even put some leaves on top of cages. It is only important that that is something he knows well and loves it. Only, be aware that it takes time for birds to feel comfortable enough to come down from highest place in room, to any lower place with you near no matter how they love that place. Let him first get comfortable enough being down outside the cage with you near. Dont try to approach him at first  It took a several months for Maks to come from top of the cage to that stage:








Best luck!


----------



## kelsgrv (Mar 7, 2017)

i will try a play gym thanks!! :001_smile:


----------

